# *cough* pooping one me... Suggestions?



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL! sorry, stole the title of another recent post... :wink: 

But it's TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Minny (CinnamonSugar) is marking me about half as much as Blaze does, and trusts me as well as a girl in a good loving home for only a day can, but she is ALWAYS pooping on me!

I'm not keeping her out forever or anything, either. If she's sleeping, I'll wake her up in the cage, scritch a bit, then after a minute or two take her out for some cuddle time or to help me with chores... And she invariably poops 5-10 turds on me within the first 3-5 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How in the world do I change this? I already have to clean up after my bird's poop all over the house, but now I have to clean up the rat poop everywhere? DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!! And my daughter keeps saying, "Is that POOP? MOMMY!!! IS THAT POOP!!!! Why did the rat poop on the floor/couch/table/sink/you/whatever???" She at least has stopped asking about the bird poop and just tells me where it is, but when Minny lets loose her bowls, it's like a little brown hail storm for about 10-15 seconds! EWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Suggestions, anyone????


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

You said you've only had her for a day? If so, it's probably fear pooping. Both of mine did it the first few days I had them and so did the rats that my housemate eventually adopted. The easiest way to deal with it was to put a towel across my lap to catch it all.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

The towel thing is actually a good idea... She's not fear-pooping, since most of the time she's licking me, bruxing, and boggling her little eyes outa her head! LOL!!!! But then, I do have this one girl who won't stop pooping on me, and it IS fear poopies... That I understand. Cinny, though, I don't get - WHY DO I NEED TO BE POOPED ON, MI' LOVE????


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

yes i agree the towel idea is a great idea!!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, so if/since she's not fear pooping, why might she be doing this (less today, but only a little, and it's usually off my shoulder at least)? Is there a way to teach her to go in the cage and NOT on me????? Thanks!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, so if/since she's not fear pooping, why might she be doing this (less today, but only a little, and it's usually off my shoulder at least)? Is there a way to teach her to go in the cage and NOT on me????? Thanks!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hahahaha good luck


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

My rat used to poop on me EVERY time I took her out. She wasn't afraid either - she'd be bruxing or just walking nonchalantly across my lap - but she just didn't realize that I was not a potty place. After we started spending more time together and she recognized my scent, she just stopped pooping on me completely. She'll even struggle to get off my lap to go to the bathroom. Of course she still urine marks me, haha.  But yeah, give your rattie some time to learn that you're a friend and not a random piece of furniture. She will probably stop pooping on you on her own. I always just keep a roll of paper towels nearby when I'm with my rat so whenever she goes to the bathroom I just scoop it up and it's over.


----------



## lil-lith (May 26, 2007)

I brought home four babies last night, and the amount of poo these ladies manage to produce is STAGGERING. Of course it's fear-induced, but still, I can't wait for them to grow out of it. It's rather a dubious trade-off: they'll never be this tiny and adorable again, but at least they won't **** on my clothes and floor when they're adults.


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

I've never had my girls poop on me, but the first time I put them in the bath, they did a whole load of poops. Nowadays if there's poop it's just one or two in the tub.


----------

